# Bobcat inside enclosed trailer?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever used an enclosed trailer to transport a medium size skid loader? Some enclosed trailers have plenty of payload capacity, the biggest problem would be getting a trailer with a strong enough door and also a trailer that is tall enough to fit the skid inside. I was thinking that an enclosed trailer would be very nice for transporting the machine in the winter and keeping as much salt off it as possible.
I realize pushers, snow buckets, etc won't fit inside to well, I'm talking about just the machine.


Discuss.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

wow! Nice try!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I just saw a set of loading ramps or maybe it was one big loading ramp on eBay that was good for up to like 10,000 lbs. They had a Bobcat parked on it in the picture. I would think that if it physically fit in the trailer, the only hangup would be the ramp door. I don't think I'd want to try this. My father-in-law plows with 3 Bobcats and I haven't noticed any salt on them from riding on the equipment trailers. 

Of course I can't find a link for those ramps now, but I'm sure I saw them the other night.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

So your concerned about getting salt on the skid steer that you are going to be plowing with while transporting it? Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

paponte;1240841 said:


> So your concerned about getting salt on the skid steer that you are going to be plowing with while transporting it? Did I understand that correctly?


Correct.

Salt that the tires throw on the side of the machine from running around the lots is easy to wash off. The salty/grimy mist that the passing cars and trucks throw in the air gets into all the little spaces and hard to clean areas. A friend of mine has 5-7 Bobcat's that range between a couple hundred and 5,000hrs. None of them have ever seen salt, it's amazing how clean a 4,000hr skid loader can be that's never been out on the roads in the winter. I know of machines with 700hrs on them that are in 10x worse shape. I realize plowing and the environment with salt around is going to take it's toll on a machine no matter what but I'd like to prolong that as long as I can.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Even though the payload might be OK I don't think the floor would handle driving a skid on it. Most have pretty thin plywood floors.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure it'd be worth all the hassle. Maybe just secure a tarp over it real good when transporting?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cet;1240868 said:


> Even though the payload might be OK I don't think the floor would handle driving a skid on it. Most have pretty thin plywood floors.


I'd think some of the heavy duty auto haulers with 8-10,000lb capacity's should be ok. They might need a little reinforcing but I wouldn't think a ton.



cwby_ram;1240879 said:


> I'm not sure it'd be worth all the hassle. Maybe just secure a tarp over it real good when transporting?


Now that would be to simple wouldn't it? 

I'm not saying it's the only way to move a SS, I'm just asking. For what those things cost I want one to last as long as possible.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually spec'd out a trailer for this. The GVWR of the trailer would have to be 10,000lbs or more, you have to have a taller door opening to fit the SS, then the steel framing of the floor would have to be 12" on center to support the weight during transport, and when you build the door there is no way you could a spring big enough to handle the weight of the door so you would need a winch to assist in opening and closing the door. 

I got prices of about $12-15k without any of the door needs. That would prob cost about $2k more plus your time for fab work. No one would guaranty the door.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Better off buying a dump trailer and making the sides taller. Then you can use it to haul snow also. With tall sides it would stay pretty clean in there. 

And, put a flat bed on the truck, haul the big snow pusher or big snow bucket on the back of the truck.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mark13;1240758 said:


> Has anyone ever used an enclosed trailer to transport a medium size skid loader? Some enclosed trailers have plenty of payload capacity, the biggest problem would be getting a trailer with a strong enough door and also a trailer that is tall enough to fit the skid inside. I was thinking that an enclosed trailer would be very nice for transporting the machine in the winter and keeping as much salt off it as possible.
> I realize pushers, snow buckets, etc won't fit inside to well, I'm talking about just the machine.
> 
> Discuss.


Yeah, I purchased one at the company I worked for before I went into business for myself. I can't think of the name of the place right now, I want to say it was Trailer Town maybe, but it came from Wichita, Ks I went there to order it and they said I could pick it up in a week. 
We intended on using it for an irrigation equipment trailer for our sprinkler system crew and hauling the trencher/pipe puller in it. Which we did. When I was ordering it though the guy asked if I wanted a taller ceiling so I could use it for hauling a skid steer if I ever needed too. So we added that to the trailer also. We did use it for that from time to time, especially when we would leave the skid steer on a job and during snow removal on occasion. We hauled a JD 320 in it and the only thing was that the anchors that were built into the trailer for binding the equipment weren't placed real well for when we hauled the skid steer and it was a very tight fit across as you had maybe an inch on the side of each tire before hitting the wall. I see some have questioned being able to have a heavy enough door on the trailer for the loader and i did as well, but when i asked the guy and told him what the skid steer weighed, his response was "Oh yeah, you'll be fine" and we never had an issue with the door. It took 2 guys to lift it up, but it was just like a normal enclosed trailer cable spring assist door. If I recall it was 2001 or 2002 when it was purchased and it was $10,900 that included having it painted navy blue to match our company trucks and the extended tongue .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

IMAGE;1240978 said:


> Better off buying a dump trailer and making the sides taller. Then you can use it to haul snow also. With tall sides it would stay pretty clean in there.
> 
> And, put a flat bed on the truck, haul the big snow pusher or big snow bucket on the back of the truck.


Now that is a good idea.Thumbs Up

Build the sides taller and put a trap or a sheet of plywood across the top.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

It probably be ALOT cheaper to just go to the car wash after every storm. 

I like the dump trailer & flat bed idea...but how much money do you have to spend on a skid/modding your truck/trailer?

A deckover or reg skid trailer would be more economical from what I see your situation as....and with that, you can haul the attachments(bucket/plow or bucket/pusher) with the machine.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I carry my small skid steer in my wells cargo enclosed trailer. But it is quite a small skid steer (only 2k lbs). It can be done. If you were going to strictly use it for the skid steer. I would get barn doors on the rear and then use standard skid loader ramps to load and unload. I personally would feel more comfortable doing than than running it on the ramp door all the time.

As for the floor wells cargo offers an 1 1/2 thick tongue and groove floor that would be more than adequate to handle the load. You would definitely have to special order it. You'd also have to get high ceilings and make sure to order it with good tie downs. 

I have all the price sheets for wells cargo from last year and I added it up and it came out to $8987.60.

That's for a 16x8.5 enclosed trailer with the following options:
10K lbs GVWR with a payload capacity of 7305 lbs (add $1730 for 13,200 lbs GVWR with a payload capacity of 9975 lbs)
Barn door rear doors (Add $655 for ramp door)
7.5 feet ceilings
4 D rings (5K lbs)
Side door (30, 36 or 48 inch)
1 1/2 inch tongue and groove flooring
3K lbs corner post stabilizer jacks
Spare Tire and Carrier

There are a ton of other options that you could add. But I think that would be the minimum and would definitely do what you want to do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Mark13;1240921 said:


> Now that would be to simple wouldn't it?


Yeah, that'd be too easy. Probably what I'd do, cause my wallet usually can't support all my great ideas, but for the sake of this discussion, it's my least favorite solution! 
I like the dump trailer/flatbed idea myself. But a big enclosed trailer sure would come in handy at other times too!


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Take a deckover or lowboy and make an enclosure for it. use stake pockets and put 2x4's in them and build it strong enough to take the wind from driving, but easy enough to take off for the summer months. or make a steel one. it's gotta be cheaper then buying a new trailer and it would do the same thing.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have seen guys use 30 yard roll off to hold salt and move machines


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bigrd1;1241356 said:


> Take a deckover or lowboy and make an enclosure for it. use stake pockets and put 2x4's in them and build it strong enough to take the wind from driving, but easy enough to take off for the summer months. or make a steel one. it's gotta be cheaper then buying a new trailer and it would do the same thing.


That's probably what I'd do. The enclosed trailer deal was just a question.



ponyboy;1241776 said:


> I have seen guys use 30 yard roll off to hold salt and move machines


My truck might have a difficult time loading one of those in the bed to move it with the SS inside.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with what Bigrd1 said, build some 3-4ft sides on a deckover and they should keep the road grime off.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wouldn't think it would be wide enough legally even for a med. sized skid steer.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen people put full size skid's in enclosed trailers. It can be done but for a price. There's actually a concrete guy down the street from me that pulls a large tri-axle with his good sized case SS in it.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My standard ramp door is rated at 1000lbs but they offer a better one mabe 2000lbs. Trailer weighs 3700Lbs and has a 7000Lb GVWR and is 7.5 ft wide (can fit ~64 " through door). Wish I had a 8 or 8.5 wide they have taller opening. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We have enclosed trailer ramps that ride on a steel bar and slide to the sides so you can close the barn doors. Its lighter duty then you need but my boss said they come up to 10,000lb capacity. There not normal trailer ramps they have hinge system so ramps fold in kinda backwards L shape. We use it as a hauler for steel drum roller for the blacktop crew. I'll make sure to ask where he got them and take pictures this weekend when I go into to plow. Its a idea I've thought about as well for trimming skidloader/grounds crew. Biggest concern I've had is figuring where to place larger blades or pusher(flatbed)?


----------

